# Clear base for router



## rm&co (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello to all and and a very happy New Year. Hope your shop is filled with happy saw dust all year. Watching one of the Woodsmith shop programs they routed a bowl using some type of thick clear plastic as the base for the router. Can someone tell me what was used and where I can purchase that material in the size used or larger and in that thickness.

Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you "Google" sheet plastics, you'll find various online sources. Or, you might have a TAP Plastics store local to you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

SuperTuff Router Mounts
Router accessories

Router Replacement Bases
MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

========



rcburke51 said:


> Hello to all and and a very happy New Year. Hope your shop is filled with happy saw dust all year. Watching one of the Woodsmith shop programs they routed a bowl using some type of thick clear plastic as the base for the router. Can someone tell me what was used and where I can purchase that material in the size used or larger and in that thickness.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rm&co (Aug 26, 2008)

To all thanks for the information. Before contacting MLCS I'm going to try getting this from a local plastic factory here in the city.
Again thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rcburke51 said:


> To all thanks for the information. Before contacting MLCS I'm going to try getting this from a local plastic factory here in the city.
> Again thanks.


Hi Richard - There is a lot of small lexan and plexiglass on sale on eBay. Mostly offcuts from signmakers, aquarium places, stuff like that. About the right size for making jigs or bases. The problem there is the shipping. You may check there and if you are close enough to one of the sellers to pick it up You could get some pretty good deals.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Pat Warner makes and sells offset router bases made of clear acrylic. I have one and use it for my of my freehand routing. 

Do a Google search under his name and the word 'router' and you'll find his website.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

*plastic for bases*

You might try your local glass shop. I know , I know plastic not glass. My local glass shop carries several different varieties and thicknesses of plastic. Good luck.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

Right on  I forgot about that we have a glass shop in town, Gump Glass Gump Glass Co - Denver, CO, 80210 - Citysearch and they have a box full of cut off's all the time and at the right price many go for 1.oo ea.or less..from 1/8" to 1" thick..you name it..


=========



amaonline said:


> You might try your local glass shop. I know , I know plastic not glass. My local glass shop carries several different varieties and thicknesses of plastic. Good luck.....


----------

